# Twoing Behind The Travel Trailer And New Truck Question



## Liz C (Jan 21, 2012)

WE have a 30 ft outback. We are going to get a 3/4 truck. Currently, we have bars to attached to the truck and tt, something about making it ride better, sorry I don't what they a e called. When we get a bigger truck, do we still need to use those.

Second, we ar egoing to add a hitch to the back of the tt, taking it to a rv welding place in Houston,so we can pul, or jet ski. Have dyou done this and I hear that in Fl it is illegal, but they really enforce it, we are from Tx, read on boards that they don't mess with out of state vehicles that are double towing. We will be in Fl for a month and can't imagine, not having my jet ski.

Thanks,

Liz


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

I think 65 feet is the legal max, but as you point out some states vary. I did this with a suburban, 21 foot travel trailer, and sway control at every hitch point. It worked great. Towed it in the Rockies and it was fine. You can't back it up much and I did rig a flag and pole with a clamp so I knew it was back their. I'd say go for it. Your can google max trailer and vehicle lengths by state. Send us a pick.









Brad


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

yes, even with a 3/4 ton truck you will need the WD hitch, and it will in all likelyhood need to be set up again for the new TV. I doubt any 30' trailer has a light enough tongue weight to no be over the weight carrying limit on a reciever.

And if your going to try to double tow make sure you have a VERY VERY good sway control system, not just a single friction bar!!

With the jet ski I suspect you'll be over the legal length limit in almost all states (60-65'), 3/4 ton truck =20', 30' trailer = 35' + hitch= 60' + jet ski.

but then, I've seen lots of rigs over the legal length limit and never seen one stopped for it either.

Don't know about Texas, but many states that allow double towing only allow it behind a 5th wheel, not a TT.
'


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Liz C said:


> Second, we ar egoing to add a hitch to the back of the tt, taking it to a rv welding place in Houston,so we can pul, or jet ski. Have dyou done this and I hear that in Fl it is illegal, but they really enforce it, we are from Tx, read on boards that they don't mess with out of state vehicles that are double towing. We will be in Fl for a month and can't imagine, not having my jet ski.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Liz


The link goes to good web site for info on towing. Not Safe for The Road







You are really scaring me when you ask about weight distribution hitches and seem fairly new to the RV life style. Double towing isn't something I'd be doing as a novice. Maybe you could rent a jet ski with the money you save in gas by not towing yours.









Good luck with your trip and drive safe.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

You have to be careful with it. Much of the east coast of the US and I think Washington and Oregon ban it. Some states have laws for length limit like 65'. Some states require a CDL endorsement or a double/triple towing endorsement. Some states will only allow it with a 5th wheel and a small trailer, not 2 bumper pulls. You're going to have to do some research on the states you will be traveling. I personally wouldn't do it with 2 bumper pull trailers. A fifth wheel and a bumper pull......maybe but would depend on the equipemnt I had.


----------



## jwaliff (Sep 9, 2011)

Liz C said:


> WE have a 30 ft outback. We are going to get a 3/4 truck. Currently, we have bars to attached to the truck and tt, something about making it ride better, sorry I don't what they a e called. When we get a bigger truck, do we still need to use those.
> 
> Second, we ar egoing to add a hitch to the back of the tt, taking it to a rv welding place in Houston,so we can pul, or jet ski. Have dyou done this and I hear that in Fl it is illegal, but they really enforce it, we are from Tx, read on boards that they don't mess with out of state vehicles that are double towing. We will be in Fl for a month and can't imagine, not having my jet ski.
> 
> ...


 You may not need weight distribution,try it without and then you will know.I personally was tired of the limitations of 1/2 and 3/4 ton trucks,so I bought a Ford F350 (1 ton).This truck has a 6.7L Diesel and a class 5 hitch.I purchased an adjustable class 5 ball mount and I no longer use a WD hitch.Also this truck has electronic sway control as part of the tow package (a very nice feature).I tell you all this because weight and balance are important for pulling a double combination and the more truck you have the better off you will be.
When pulling doubles the heavier trailer must be on the front and in your case the 30 foot trailer will dramatically outweigh a jet ski (or even 2 jet ski's).What can make it uncomfortable is if the back trailer is not centered and or does not fit in the ruts in the road(narrow wheel width on the trailer).Sometimes a trailer will ride up and down these ruts and and cause some uncomfortable sway but can be minimized by a good tow vehicle.Wind is also a factor when towing doubles and may not be much fun either.Most states have laws governing doubles as far as length and weights and other restrictions.You will need to check the law for each state you plan to travel through.You can safely pull doubles but you can't really back them very far (maybe 10 or 15 feet).If you get in a jamb and can't back up you will have to break them apart (ie: find yourself on a dead end street or can't make a turn in a tight spot).As far as people saying these laws are not enforced,I don't know.What I do know is if law enforcement wants to enforce the law you will have to comply.All in all you most likely will not even notice a jet ski behind your trailer because of the huge weight difference as long as the receiver is mounted properly.Good luck and I say GO FOR IT!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Why don't you just get a long bed 1-ton truck and then get a rack like the ones shown in these links ( http://www.liftallandtoyrack.com/products/20-Model-T2000-Water-Craft-Rack.php or http://jettrax.com/PWC-Lifts.htm ) and carry the jet ski (s) in the back of the truck. You'll be putting quite a bit of weight in the bed of the truck but a 1-ton properly configured should handle it. Double towing might work but you could easily run into a situation hundreds of miles from home in another state where you get stopped and you have to leave the jet ski trailer on the side of the road because they won't let you tow it illegally. Then you'll be stuck with the cost of the fine whatever it takes to get your jet skis home. If you were close to home it might be worth a try. Good luck with whatever you end up doing.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

you are doing the right thing by asking questions. Informed decisions are generally much better than uninformed decisions.

Gather your info and Run with it!!

If getting a 3/4 ton and only 1 jet ski - i am sure there is an application for putting it in the truck.

Check out the laws on towing - most states only allow it behind a 5th wheel or goose neck....

You always need some type of sway dampening hitch on a trailer that large - i would suggest the best you can find if i was tandem towing a bumper pull - if it is even legal.....

Good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## Kapnkirk (Mar 2, 2012)

Liz

I would use the weight distribution and anti sway no matter which truck, safer thing to do and doesn't really take much more in the hook up process. As far as towing the Jet Ski behing the TT, I can only tell you that I used to tow a 16 foot Carolina Skiff behind my 5th wheel, towed all over Georgia and Florida for 2 years till I was pulled over by the Florida Highway Patrol. I argued with him for 15 minutes and then called DOT and argued with them, I have a CDL with a doubles endorsement, but in the end it just became too hard, register truck for 26,000 GVW, keep my drivers log up to date for personal truck, DOT physical and it went on and on. I quit towing like that in Florida and just towed in Georgia where I thought it was legal until I camped next to a lawyer and we talked about towing that way. He said all you have to do is have one accident my fault or not and some smart lawyer is gonna own everything we had, so that was the last time I towed both, traded Moms car in on a Explorer with a V-8 and she tows the boat.

I don't want to say don't tow or do tow it, just relaying my reasons for my changes, now if it were me and only one Jet Ski, I'd put it in the bed and tow a TT behind. Get a F350 Dually and you can do it.

Good Luck Keith


----------



## Santa Fe TX Bob (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm a bit late to this thread but you need a license in Texas that has a doubles/triples endorsement to tow doubles and ALL axles must have brakes.


----------

